# [Feelers Thread] Roleplaying



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

No, not that kind, you can stop now. 

This is an idea that was rattling in my head for quite some time, but I never got around to doing anything with it. GBATemp is a gaming community, but gaming goes beyond the scope of PC's and consoles - I'm thinking about RPG's, full-on tabletop ones to be exact.

I'm interested in finding out how many of you guys would like to try your hand at playing an online RPG of any kind on the forums, how many of you have some experience with RPG's, how many have never roleplayed before but would be be eager to play regardless, what setting and what system you would prefer to use if we were to play out a scenario and so on.

We live in the age of the Internet, so I don't think that running an RPG campaign online would be a huge undertaking - it's definitely much less complicated than having to meet up. If some of you guys are interested, I think we could play a campaign, it just might turn out to be some good community fun. Of course this sort of thing would be filled with house ruling - I don't think anyone expects it to work otherwise, but with ready chipsets for DM'ing and electronic dice, the world is our oyster.

Don't limit your imagination in terms of the setting - chasing dragons around in dungeons or stealing top-secret schematics from a corporate warehouse in New New York are equally interesting roleplaying prospects!

I'm eager to hear your thoughts, guys!


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 25, 2014)

My inner nerd is crying out with glee and compels me to raise my hand to however this turns out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> My inner nerd is crying out with glee and compels me to raise my hand to however this turns out.


I was thinking of preparing a campaign using some simplified, streamlined form of D&D that would be clear to all the players, utilize electronic dice _(ugh)_ to prevent cheating, have the participants roll some character sheets and prep some chipset-based maps available to the DM and DM alone - pretty much everything would be text-based to keep things old school and nerdtastic. Humble beginnings, I know.


----------



## Arras (Mar 25, 2014)

I honestly have never played any RPGs other than the video game kind, and have no idea how this sort of thing even works... but sure, why not?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I was thinking of preparing a campaign using some simplified, streamlined form of D&D that would be clear to all the players, utilize electronic dice _(ugh)_ to prevent cheating, have the participants roll some character sheets and prep some chipset-based maps available to the DM and DM alone - pretty much everything would be text-based to keep things old school and nerdtastic. Humble beginnings, I know.


 
Throw out the rules and etc and i'll study.

...why does this excite me.
i'm sad ;--;


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2014)

A few 'tempers did try to do something like this a couple of years ago. Between time zones and the lack of social pressure it did not work so well/have much sticking power.

Good news was the tech to do it all was surprisingly good.

No chance of me partaking though, it would conflict with my busy schedule of doing not a lot. Also other than reading quite a few books (the game of thrones one and burning wheel were my favourites thus far) I have never actually played such things.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Arras said:


> I honestly have never played any RPGs other than the video game kind, and have no idea how this sort of thing even works... but sure, why not?


To put it in incredibly simple terms, you prepare a character sheet with your stats, the dungeon/game master gives you a couple paragraphs introducing you to the setting... and from there on out things just take off naturally _(for better or worse)_. You speak as if you were the character and make decisions, for example:


			
				Gordthart of the House Bonerific - Level 10 Warrior said:
			
		

> Hearing the insults of the barkeep, I draw my sword and climb onto my table. I yell: _"My mother was a fair maiden, you disgusting swine!"_ and take a swing at him!





			
				Dungeon Master said:
			
		

> You surprise the barkeep with your violent reaction! _*I roll your Initiative, the dice are favourable to you, insert screenshot in spoiler*_ Having the higher ground and the element of surprise on your side, you hit the man's face with little difficulty. _*I roll your damage, __insert screenshot in spoiler__*_ The wound is shallow, but it bleeds profusely - you probably hit a vital spot. _*I note down that the barkeep lost 5 HP and has a crippled eye*_


----------



## Arras (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, like I said, why not? Count me in


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 25, 2014)

like... forum D&D? 


...I'm in.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> like... forum D&D?


Some form of a streamlined version of it or something along those lines, yes. I don't expect anyone to go through 190-or-so pages of the core handbook, that's why I want it house ruled, with the amount of input necessary from the players cut down to the bare minimum. I imagine it as story-driven rather than maths-driven.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 25, 2014)

Came in expecting Tentacle Pr0n. Leaving wanting to conquer dungeons and slay dragons.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm about half-way done with an incredibly simplified character creation guide and _"core handbook"_ that would be universal regardless of what setting we end up choosing, at least more or less. I'm basing it on Pathfinder which in turn is based on D&D, but it fixes a lot of its problems and is generally considered to be better-suited for campaigns for beginners, or so I hear. Now, I myself never really played a _"serious"_ roleplaying game, but I'd like to try nevertheless, so I'll continue reading this thing and cherry-picking the rules I think are viable in a forum-based RPG - stay tuned!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 29, 2014)

Roleplaying eh...

*Reads rest of OP*

Oh. Mad gay 

But hey, I'd join in. Have only small experiences with stuff like D&D, I've witnessed a couple sessions and played in 1 or 2 but otherwise that was about it. But this would be pretty dope I suppose.

Also, http://roll20.net/


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 29, 2014)

Interested.
I'll wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 29, 2014)

The game system is more or less ready, now I'm modifying classes and preparing an interesting _(and forum-related!)_ setting for the game. I'm going with some good, old fashioned fantasy with this one, here's for hoping it'll work out. As for the changes implemented to the standard Pathfinder for now:

Due to the fact that the game would be played via forum replies, I've completely scrapped everything regarding range. We'd waste way too many turns just moving from one side of the _"map"_ to the other, especially in combat.
The Berserker class has been modified to have standard skills like in a video game instead of using the Rage system. Rage is still a usable skill, it's just not required to use Rage Powers.
Currently finishing up the Bard class, next up are the Druids. 

Tom Bombadildo A virtual tabletop would only make sense if all the players were logged on at the same time, and I doubt that'll be the case due to time zone issues. I'd rather keep this thing text-based so that everyone can participate regardless of their location.


----------

